# Excellent Marking knife



## DanYo

I need to get one of these too. good posting. fun to read.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I too find it a big put off when shipping exceeds cost of article. Most people do if their honest.I can't quite see the knife could you repost a few more pictures Alistair


----------



## boboswin

Lee Valley Tools has come out with a version under the "UtiLitas" lable
It's a bit pricier than the one you found.

I wonder what the difference is? Anybody know for sure?










Bob


----------



## bbqking

You can make your own out of a 3/4" spade bit if you can do metal. I did and it is great. It has a nice walnut handle, too. It's easy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

look's great I have several Japanese marking knives but I might eventually make handles for them regards Alistair.


----------



## FJPetruso

I'll post some close-up photos of the marking knife when it arrives.

I like the idea of using old spade bits for making a custom knife.


----------



## Chardt

I recently inherited a tool box from my grandfather, and he had an old steak knife that had been sharpened as a marking knife. I saw it and started laughing, but it was sharpened to a wicked point and it was thin enough to reach into dove tails. Granted it's probably not practical for most jobs, but I have noticed a lot of his tools were household items that had been repurposed.

But the true treasures of the collection were an antique hand brace, a couple of backsaws, and about 15 files and rasps,...and a great collection of Lathe chisels.


----------



## FJPetruso

Well, my new marking knives arrived & I've found that the manufacture of these knives has become very, very sloppy. The blades look just fine, the assembley is what is lacking. The rosewood handles are made with two flats on opposite sides. These flats keep the knife from rolling off the work surface. Not one of the three knives has the blade inserted correctly & the knives feel strange while using. They all have the blade rotated about 10 to 20 degrees, with none of them being the same. While it's not hard to just pull out the blade & re-insert it into the handle, & it'll be a nice knife afterwards, I didn't have to do that with my old marking knife. Maybe I should-a just taken the "bbqking"s advice & used one of my old spade bits & make my own. I guess I'll go to the shop & clamp these things in the vise & make them more to my liking.


----------



## Karson

Great revew. need a couple of these. maybe three or four so that I can find one when I need them.


----------

